# elaborate kimono stand at Nook's Cranny



## SamWow123

There is an elaborate kimono stand selling at Nook's Cranny in my town today. It is selling for 220,000! So idk if its rare or something but if anyones interested you can come to my island!


----------



## shfq

Its a-ok i guess. Dont you want to buy it? Whats design is the kimono?


----------



## windfall

Elaborate Kimono Stand | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

Elaborate Kimono Stand can be found in New Horizons. You can order it from the catalog.




					villagerdb.com
				




there are five design variants, and it's not customizable.

i might be interested depending on which design you have 

*edited typo


----------



## Dormire

I'll buy it for you! I'll buy it and drop it (so I can catalog it!)


----------



## SamWow123

windfall said:


> Elaborate Kimono Stand | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> Elaborate Kimono Stand can be found in New Horizons. You can order it from the catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are five design variants, and it's not customizable.
> 
> i might be interested depending on which design you have
> 
> *edited typo


thanks for the info! it is the Wisteria design


----------



## Dormire

SamWow123 said:


> thanks for the info! it is the Wisteria design


Can I buy it? ;v;
Please?


----------



## SamWow123

Dormire said:


> I'll buy it for you! I'll buy it and drop it (so I can catalog it!)


yes! ill send you a dodo code


----------



## Dormire

Thank you so much! ☺


----------



## Sheba

Is this an item that can be bought multiple times? Because I would absolutely love it if it can be bought over and over. ;_;


----------



## Dormire

Sheba said:


> Is this an item that can be bought multiple times? Because I would absolutely love it if it can be bought over and over. ;_;


If its price tag is 30~100k above, it's a limited item sadly.


----------



## Sheba

Dormire said:


> If it's price tag is 30~100k above, it's a limited item sadly.


Oooh dang, I didn't know that since my little shop never sold anything above 6k or something so far. D: That's sad! But thank you so much for letting me know. The Wisteria design is my favourite, too... ah well, I'll hopefully find it sooner or later. At least I know what to be on the lookout for now!


----------



## kiyyie

Can I catalogue it with someone?? Pretty pleaassseee. I have the pink one with temari balls on it that I can let u catalogue


----------

